# Newbie here on the fence, help! SIAP



## Jackson 64 (Feb 2, 2020)

Happy Super Bowl Sunday, folks. Hate for this to be my first post but it is what it is.

Doing my first brisket today and I’m worried about safety.

I started the cook last night on my Weber Smokey Mountain at 9:00 pm. At about midnight, smoker temp was at 240 and internal temp at 145. Coals looked good and I went to bed. Woke up this morning at 6:30 to a smoker temp of about 100 and coals almost all gone. I quickly fired it up again and flipped the brisket over. Reinserted the probes and got readings of 127 and 137 internally. Also, water pan was dry, outside temps in the low 40’s.

Smoker was back up to 250-275 within 30 minutes and internal temps jumped to 180 within an hour.

I don’t mind risking it myself but certainly don’t want to make a couple buddies sick. Thoughts?

9:15 update- internal temps about to hit 200. Oven on at 170 and ready to keep until 5 unless anyone recommends tossing...


----------



## crazzycajun (Feb 2, 2020)

Your good as long as you didn’t inject


----------



## Jackson 64 (Feb 2, 2020)

crazzycajun said:


> Your good as long as you didn’t inject


No injection. Thanks for the input.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 2, 2020)

crazzycajun said:


> Your good as long as you didn’t inject



Good answer...Just some info. If you take a look at the Pasteurization Tables from the USDA, even if the meat Was Injected, there would be no Safety issue Finishing the cook. An IT of 145°F is sufficiently hot to reduce Bacteria to a safe level in 3 minutes. Since the meat was found with an IT of 127, 9 hours later, we can surmise it was at 145 and likely higher much longer than 3 minutes, killing Bacteria completely.
Good job....JJ









						2015-12-20 NON INTACT pasteurization table 001.jpg
					






					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 2, 2020)

Yup continue on as previous post to you you are fine.

Warren


----------



## Jackson 64 (Feb 2, 2020)

Many thanks for all the responses. Hope you all have  a great Sunday.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 2, 2020)

Thanks for the like Jackson 64 it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## crazzycajun (Feb 2, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Good answer...Just some info. If you take a look at the Pasteurization Tables from the USDA, even if the meat Was Injected, there would be no Safety issue Finishing the cook. An IT of 145°F is sufficiently hot to reduce Bacteria to a safe level in 3 minutes. Since the meat was found with an IT of 127, 9 hours later, we can surmise it was at 145 and likely higher much longer than 3 minutes, killing Bacteria completely.
> Good job....JJ
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the backup and education


----------



## SmokinEdge (Feb 2, 2020)

No worries


----------

